# Electronic Arts: On-Disc-DLC-Verschwörung ist Nonsens, so Peter Moore



## Gast1669461003 (14. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Electronic Arts: On-Disc-DLC-Verschwörung ist Nonsens, so Peter Moore* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Electronic Arts: On-Disc-DLC-Verschwörung ist Nonsens, so Peter Moore


----------



## doomkeeper (14. August 2015)

> "Du musst es von einem technischen Standpunkt sehen. Zu wissen, dass später irgendetwas darauf sitzen muss, was du bereits gemacht hast, bedeutet, dass du ein paar Fundamente vorbereiten musst. Was viele Leute verwirrt ist, dass sie denken, der DLC wäre heimlich auf der Disk und dass er irgendwie freigeschaltet wird, wenn wir es sagen."



Aber genau das ist doch der Fall oder nicht?

Ich verstehe durchaus die technischen/konzeptionelle Gründe hinter solchen Fundamenten, aber das ändert nix daran dass man sich während der Entwicklung des Hauptspiels bereits an Erweiterungen denkt/arbeitet und diese sogar zu einem gewissen Anteil versteckterweise im Hintergrund implementiert.

Das ist eine gefährliche Grauzone und Publisher sollten vorsichtig damit umgehen um schlechte Stimmung zu vermeiden. Einfach zu sagen "Das ist nonsens!" ist sicherlich der falsche Weg um so ein Dialog zu führen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (14. August 2015)

Der Typ hat wohl den Schuss nicht gehört. Ansatt Fundamente für spätere Erweiterungen zu programmieren, sollen die Entwickler bitteschönst 100% ihrer Zeit in das Produkt stecken, das ich kaufe und für das ich bezahle!


----------



## LOX-TT (14. August 2015)

wenn ein DLC nur 100KB (*0,1MB!*) groß ist, braucht mir Mr. Moore nicht weißmachen, dass sich der Content nicht auf der Disc befinden sollte


----------



## Wynn (14. August 2015)

Mass Effect 3: DLC "From Ashes" schon teilweise auf der Disc - Spieler beschwert sich im Video




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (14. August 2015)

traurig
bei Capcom hat das kein Schwein interessiert und die machen sowas seit Jahren, bei EA ist aber dann erst Schlimm
Jeder der sich da jetzt erst aufregt ist doch ein Heuchler
Und bevor mir wieder ein Troll Fanboytum nach sagt, soll der erstmal sagen warum er erst mit EA ein Problem wird


----------



## Wut-Gamer (14. August 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Jeder der sich da jetzt erst aufregt ist doch ein Heuchler



Keine Sorge, ich rege mich schon immer auf!


----------



## Enisra (14. August 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ich rege mich schon immer auf!



gut..


----------



## nibi030 (14. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Aber genau das ist doch der Fall oder nicht?
> 
> Ich verstehe durchaus die technischen/konzeptionelle Gründe hinter solchen Fundamenten, aber das ändert nix daran dass man sich während der Entwicklung des Hauptspiels bereits an Erweiterungen denkt/arbeitet und diese sogar zu einem gewissen Anteil versteckterweise im Hintergrund implementiert.
> 
> Das ist eine gefährliche Grauzone und Publisher sollten vorsichtig damit umgehen um schlechte Stimmung zu vermeiden. Einfach zu sagen "Das ist nonsens!" ist sicherlich der falsche Weg um so ein Dialog zu führen.



Wenigsten ein Beitrag zu dem Thema hier, der nicht völlig absurd ist! Denn genauso ist es...

Ich kaufe nur noch DLC´s dann, wenn diese ein tatsächlicher Mehrwert zum Spiel sind und da gibt es echt wenige, zb Burriel at the Sea bei Bioshock Infinite, die DLC´s der Fallout Teil. Alles andere ist dann in der Regel nur um die Kunden zu melken und gerade ES übertreibt es ganz gerne, wo man die DLC´s zb für NFS gleich am Tag des Release kaufen kann. Wenn ich dann sowas bei Steam als preorder sehe, kaufe ich das Spiel gar nicht erst... es ist ja nicht so das es keine Auswahl an Spielen gibt... zumindest für die Leute die nicht jeden Tag 8 Stunden am Stück spielen.

Viele Entwickler versauen sich dadurch ihr eigenes Geschäft und die Nummer geht dann nach hinten los... Ach war das noch schön vor 10-15 Jahren, da gab es sowas einfach nicht und wenn, dann gab es ein richtiges AddOn zum Spiel oder ne Fortsetzung oder eben nichts...


----------



## Worrel (14. August 2015)

Ich hab noch nie nachvollziehen können, was daran schlimm sein soll, wenn Teile zukünftiger DLCs schon auf der Release CD/DVD vorhanden sind. Ist doch prima, spart einem den Download.

Aber das hat doch nichts mit der Tatsache zu tun, ob dieser DLC rausgeschnitten wurde - das ist eine völlig andere Frage. Schließlich ist es ja problemlos möglich, schon zu Beginn ein zusätzliches DLC Team anzustellen, welches eben große Dateien wie Texturen, Videos, Sounds eines zusätzlichen DLCs schon auf den Release Datenträger draufpackt.

Und keinem wird dadurch geschadet, denn völlig egal, wo der Code ist, hat man mit der Release Packung nur das Recht erworben, die Release Version zu spielen. Und genau das bekommt man auch. Und wenn man dann den DLC bezahlt, bekommt man dann Zugang dazu - völlig egal, wo der Code dafür rumliegt.


----------



## Para911 (14. August 2015)

Auf der einen Seite verstehe ich es voll und ganz, wo die Problematik in dieser Sache liegt, auf der anderen Seite denke ich mir auch:

Wie stellt ihr euch das bitte vor? 

Fallbeispiel_***_:

Publisher/Developer A: 
ca. 250 Mitarbeiter


30 Coder
30 Texture artists
30 3D artists
30 Animation artists
5 Sound artists
125 Mitarbeiter in allen anderen Bereichen(Marketing, Bürokräfte etc.)
ca. 40000€ Durchscnittliches Einkommen pro Jahr pro Mitarbeiter
 Entwickelt wird:
 Spiel XYZ 

AAA-Titel
30 Millionen € Budget
2,5 Jahre Entwicklungsplanzeit laut
 
Folgendes Event tritt ein:
Die Hauptaufgaben im bereich "Coding" sind nach 2,2 Jahren abgeschlossen, Bugfixes werden ab jetzt in Angriff genommen, effektiv arbeiten kann aber nur das halbe Coder Team. 
Alle Grafikarbeit(Texturen, 3D models, Animationen) wird bereits nach 1,9 Jahren komplett fertig gestellt.

Ab 0,6 Jahre vor Abschluss werden (theoretisch) weder Texture artists, noch 3D artists geschweige denn Animation artists gebraucht.
Das sind ca. 2,28 Millionen € Gehälter in dem Zeitraum. Dazu kommen dann noch die 15 Coder Gehälter für 0,3 Jahre (180.000€). 
2,46 Millionen € Gehälter, die einfach so verbrannt werden würden, wenn mann diese 110 Arbeitnehmer weiterbeschäftigen würde.

Alternative A:
Alle rauswerfen.
Pro:

Massiv gehälter eingespart
Contra:

Talente gehen verloren(und wechseln evtl in andere Firmen)
Stimmung im Team kippt
Das nächste Projekt braucht evtl wieder die alte Mannstärke
Teure Einarbeitungszeit für Neulinge

Alternative B:
Alle weiterbeschäftigen und an weiterem Content für das Spiel arbeiten lassen.
Pro:

Kein "Bäumchen wechsel dich" im Büro
Einnahmen können mit Zusatzinhalten gesteigert werden
Keine Rauswürfe
Contra:

Eventuelle Grundlagen für den DLC sind schon auf der Release Disk
Leute in Foren heulen rum
Leute im Internet heulen rum





Ein wenig wirtschaftlicheres Denken kann man ja wohl von allen mit gesundem Menschenverstand erwarten, oder sehe ich das falsch?







***Anmerkung: Alle Zahlen sind frei erfunden, versuchen aber dennoch einigermaßen realistische Werte zu vermitteln.


----------



## RodWeiler79 (14. August 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> traurig
> bei Capcom hat das kein Schwein interessiert und die machen sowas seit Jahren, bei EA ist aber dann erst Schlimm
> Jeder der sich da jetzt erst aufregt ist doch ein Heuchler
> Und bevor mir wieder ein Troll Fanboytum nach sagt, soll der erstmal sagen warum er erst mit EA ein Problem wird



Das Problem ist doch gar nicht EA ansich. Veralbert werden wir doch von allen.
Wenn ich z.B. an die ganzen DLC´s von Borderlands 2 (2k) denke, wird mir heut noch komisch.

Ich denke die Leute stören sich bei EA so daran, weil die vielleicht als Erstes auf neue Ideen "kreativer Monetarisierung" kommen und es dadurch am ehesten auffällt.
Und wenns funktioniert machens eh alle nach.


----------



## BiJay (14. August 2015)

Para911 schrieb:


> Ein wenig wirtschaftlicheres Denken kann man ja wohl von allen mit gesundem Menschenverstand erwarten, oder sehe ich das falsch?


Du vergisst, dass nicht alle Mitarbeiter für einen gewissen Zeitraum festangestellt sind. Gerade die Künstler werden meist nicht nach Zeit bezahlt, sondern nach Ergebnis - sie werden beauftragt. Außerdem ist das Entwicklerteam nicht immer gleich groß, je nach Entwicklungsstand werden mal mehr und mal weniger Arbeitskräfte gebraucht. Da werden oft Mitarbeiter zwischen mehreren Projekten hin und her geschoben. Schließlich gab es auch schon Spieleentwicklungen lange vor DLCs. DLCs sind eine geplante Einteilung von Ressourcen und werden nicht nur entwickelt, weil sonst ein paar Leute Langeweile haben.

Trotzdem finde ich ich es falsch ein Spiel zu beurteilen, nach dem was nicht im Preis enthalten ist und erst zusätzlich gekauft werden muss. Man sollte eher beurteilen, ob der Inhalt des Basisspiels einem für den Preis ausreicht. DLCs sollten dann als optionalen Zusatz angesehen werden. Es ist eigentlich im Grunde egal, wo sich der DLC befindet, wenn man eh noch nicht dafür bezahlt hat.


----------



## FalloutEffect (14. August 2015)

Warum soll das Nonsense sein, wenn das bei Biowares Mass Effect 3 und dem Proteaner-DLC genau der Fall war? Man konnte sogar einige Dateien des DLC auf der CD nachweisen  Diese waren nicht vollständig und sollten eine Problemlose Integration von Javik in das Hauptspiel gewährleisten, aber im Endeffekt war der DLC bei der Veröffentlichung fertig, Teile davon auf der Disc. Der Rest wurde dann, gegen ein kleines Sümmchen, nachgereicht.


----------



## alu355 (14. August 2015)

Ich glaube hier geht es einfach ums "Gefühl".
Ich weiß noch wie bei mir Blutdruck leicht anstieg als ich lesen mußte, daß mit dem Release von Total War Rome 2, es einen Day One DLC geben würde.
Als ich dann die Fraktionen las, darunter Athen und Sparta war es wohl zeit für die Betablocker. 
Es ist eigentlich eine ganz einfache Sache des Handlings, die Publisher könnten sich viel Geschrei ersparen, wenn sie anstatt Day One DLC einfach Month One DLC rausgeben würden und nicht vorher ewig es an die große Glocke hängen, daß es einen Day One DLC geben wird.
Macht das am Endergebnis eines DLCs für den man zahlen muß (und die meisten werden) irgendein Unterschied?
Nein.
Macht es für mich einen Unterschied?
Ja - ich habe dann zumindest das grobe Gefühl, daß man mich nicht offen, direkt und gezielt verarschen will, auch wenn es so oder so kommt.
Die Thematik hat interessante Parallelen zum Politikbetrieb...


----------



## Holyangel (14. August 2015)

Bis auf Civ 5, Boderlands 2 und Skyrim habe ich glaube kein Spiel mit dlc und Skyrim boykotiere ich sie, weil mir die erweiterungen zu teuer sind, bzw es billiger wäre, die legendary Edition zu kaufen, aber ich kein 2tes Skyrim brauche  und bei ersteren beiden habe ich alles zusammen gekauft.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Aber genau das ist doch der Fall oder nicht?
> 
> Ich verstehe durchaus die technischen/konzeptionelle Gründe hinter solchen Fundamenten, aber das ändert nix daran dass man sich während der Entwicklung des Hauptspiels bereits an Erweiterungen denkt/arbeitet und diese sogar zu einem gewissen Anteil versteckterweise im Hintergrund implementiert.
> 
> Das ist eine gefährliche Grauzone und Publisher sollten vorsichtig damit umgehen um schlechte Stimmung zu vermeiden. Einfach zu sagen "Das ist nonsens!" ist sicherlich der falsche Weg um so ein Dialog zu führen.


Dabei ist das sogar irgendwo auch verständlich, gerade im Fall von Games wie Mass Effect, wo man nicht "einfach" wie in einem Legobaukasten neue Inhalte bringen kann. Gerade was Begleiter-DLCs anging. Die müssen ja auch Einfluss auf das Geschehen haben. Dialogzeilen müssen passend integriert sein und Dialogzeilen anderer Begleiter und der Spielfigur müssen entsprechend angepasst sein. Ich denke nicht, dass das so einfach wie in einem Baukasten geht. Da muss ein Fundament her. 

Dass es nicht schön ist, ist natürlich klar. Dann lieber alles von vornherein integrieren und liefern und erst gar keine DLCs in der Form anbieten. Genau diese Begleiter-DLCs-Thematik war ja bereits zu ME3 aktuell, als der From Ashes-DLC zu Release verfügbar war. Denn dort wurden DLC-Dateien auf der Disc entdeckt, wonach EA oder Bioware meiner Erinnerung nach auch Stellung bezogen haben. Das hatte zufolge, dass es für DA:I erst gar keine Begleiter als DLC gegeben hat. Dass EA sich hier raus zuwinden versucht, ist irgendwie arm.


----------



## Sanador (14. August 2015)

Wer interessiert sich heute noch für die On-Disc-DLC?
Man muss heute schon froh sein, wenn man nach der Installation nicht noch mehrere Gigabyte runterladen muss.


----------



## PcJuenger (14. August 2015)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Bis auf Civ 5, Boderlands 2 und Skyrim habe ich glaube kein Spiel mit dlc und Skyrim boykotiere ich sie, weil mir die erweiterungen zu teuer sind, bzw es billiger wäre, die legendary Edition zu kaufen, aber ich kein 2tes Skyrim brauche  und bei ersteren beiden habe ich alles zusammen gekauft.



Wo liegt das Problem bei Skyrim O.o ?
Ist es nicht egal, ob du dir die Legendary holst und dadurch die DLC bekommst oder nur ein Pack mit den DLC?
Im Endeffekt hast du dadurch die DLC, nicht mehr. Steam schreibt dir keine zweite LIzenz für Skyrim aus.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. August 2015)

Das ist aber wirklich schon vorgekommen, dass sich der oder die DLCs bereits auf der Disc befunden haben. Es gibt ja sogar PC Spiele, da kann man die mit Tricks einfach freischalten


----------



## Theojin (14. August 2015)

Im Grunde ist diese Politik ja schon seit Jahren gängige Praxis. Bei EA regen sich die meisten auf, weil die desöfteren ein wenig "unglücklich" kommuniziert haben und treibende Kräfte hinter der Gewinnmaximierung durch DLC und Saisonpässe sind. Fakt ist halt, wenn man heute ein Spiel großer Publisher komplett haben will, zahlt man als Vollpreis ohne Rabattaktionen oder Keystores, Summersales usw. locker 110€. Und kriegt dafür oft genug beschissene Konsolenports oder bugverseuchte Bananensoftware, die erst nach 6 Monaten und etlichen Fixes anständig läuft. Aber wenn die Marketingabteilung ein größeres Budget als das Entwicklerteam hat, ... tja.

Ich für meinen Teil spare seit dieser Praxis sehr viel Geld, denn ich muß Spiele nicht mehr zum Release spielen, ich kaufe sie dann im Sale fürn 5er. Ich würde durchaus gern die Entwickler mit einem vollen Preis unterstützen, aber irgendwie muß man sich ja gegen die derzeitigen Praktiken wehren. Selbst bei Skyrim habe ich auf die legendary Edition gewartet.
Ab und zu verstoße ich zwar selber gegen mein Credo, z.B. DA:I, aber das Spiel hat es mir wieder für Jahre ins Hirn eingebrannt, warum ich sowas einfach links liegen lassen sollte. Daran ist aber auch das nicht sonderlich tolle Spiel [für mich!] und nicht nur die EA Praxis dahinter schuld.

Generell empfinde ich es natürlich schon als Schlag ins Gesicht der Käufer, wenn die sich ein Spiel für mittlerweile 60€ kaufen, und dann am besten die ersten 3 DLCs, die nach und nach für 20€ rauskommen, schon auf der Disc sind.


----------



## linktheminstrel (14. August 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das ist aber wirklich schon vorgekommen, dass sich der oder die DLCs bereits auf der Disc befunden haben. Es gibt ja sogar PC Spiele, da kann man die mit Tricks einfach freischalten


jepp, bei dragon age 2 waren das schwarze emporium und der verbannte prinz drauf, jedoch spricht er von später erscheinenden dlc's, die laut manchen absichtlich erst später erscheinen und kostenpflichtlich erhältlich sind, obwohl sie schon auf der disc sind.
die oben genannten dlc's waren wie die zusatzinhalte bei origins und der mass effect-serie für käufer der ersten stunde kostenlos, die das spiel gebraucht, bzw als budget-titel geholt haben, mussten halt draufzahlen, wenn sie den content wollten. ich fand das system beim ersten dragon age am sympathisten, da der code bis zur ersten preissenkung des spiels gültig war. die käufer danach haben entweder darauf verzichtet, oder weiterhin denselben preis oder unwesentlich weniger gezahlt, wie die käufer zuvor. danach kam ja die ultimate edition.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. August 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> traurig
> bei Capcom hat das kein Schwein interessiert und die machen sowas seit Jahren, bei EA ist aber dann erst Schlimm
> Jeder der sich da jetzt erst aufregt ist doch ein Heuchler
> Und bevor mir wieder ein Troll Fanboytum nach sagt, soll der erstmal sagen warum er erst mit EA ein Problem wird



Es ist ein Beitrag über EA bzw. ein Interview mit dem CEO. Deswegen geht es hier um EA und nicht um Capcom.


----------



## Holyangel (15. August 2015)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Wo liegt das Problem bei Skyrim O.o ?
> Ist es nicht egal, ob du dir die Legendary holst und dadurch die DLC bekommst oder nur ein Pack mit den DLC?
> Im Endeffekt hast du dadurch die DLC, nicht mehr. Steam schreibt dir keine zweite LIzenz für Skyrim aus.



Wenn ich die alter Skyfrim Version verschenken könnte, wäre das ok, geht aber irgendwo auch ums Prinzip, will keine 2mal Vollversion eines games kaufen.

Habe daraus gelernt, bei solchen Spielen zu warten, bis die addons erschienen sind, um dann die Goty oder legendary Editions zu kaufen...

Edit: Der Grund, warum ich die addons nicht zeitnah nach dem relese mir geholt habe (also bevor es die legendäre Version gab) war der, dass ich zu dem Zeitpunkt mit einem anderen Spiel beschäftigt war.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Es ist ein Beitrag über EA bzw. ein Interview mit dem CEO. Deswegen geht es hier um EA und nicht um Capcom.



Verstehe. Solche Vergleiche darf man natürlich nicht machen. Wie kann man nur.
Diese Art von Vergleich ist nur in jeder anderen Meldung erlaubt, in der es nicht explizit über EA geht, indem man dort EA als schwarzes Schaf heranzieht.


----------



## Orzhov (15. August 2015)

Ich denke es handelt sich schlichtweg um verspieltes Vertrauen. Nur erkenne ich, wobei ich mich auch irren könnte, keine Anstrengungen seitens EA besagtes Vertrauen wieder aufzubauen.


----------



## Wynn (15. August 2015)

Capcom hat halt nicht so den schlechten Ruf wie EA

Wenn ich an Capcom denk dann eher an Prügelspiele wo es Kostüm Dlc gibt.
Capcom hat keine Firmen und Spieleserien ruiniert.

Während Ea



> Maxis (SimCity) - Purchased by EA in 1997; shut down in 2015. [Though EA says the "Maxis" brand will live on—and the studio currently behind The Sims continues to use the label—the Emeryville-based development house that served as the main descendant of what Will Wright created back in 1987 is officially no more.]
> 
> Mythic (Dark Age of Camelot) - Purchased by EA in 2006; shut down in 2014.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (15. August 2015)

Es gibt auch mehr als genug Leute, die sich über Capcom aufregen .. nur geht es hier halt eigentlich um das EA Interview und nicht um den Titel "Unbeliebteste Firma in Sachen DLC" ..


----------



## Enisra (15. August 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Capcom hat halt nicht so den schlechten Ruf wie EA
> 
> Wenn ich an Capcom denk dann eher an Prügelspiele wo es Kostüm Dlc gibt.
> Capcom hat keine Firmen und Spieleserien ruiniert.
> ...



das ist genau die Heuchelei die ich meinte, das Ding ist schon ewig alt und man kommt jetzt erst damit und das hat nichts mit schlechten Ruf zu tun, sondern eher weil man doch nur auf EA rumhauen will weil das ja akzeptierter ist, siehe den Award mit der schlechtesten Firma
Und das Bild ist auch blödsinn, da brauchste auch nur mal, um ein Beispiel zu nennen, zu Microsoft schauen, wobei da vielleicht noch so Hüllen rumgeistern wie Rare


----------



## doomkeeper (15. August 2015)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Verstehe. Solche Vergleiche darf man natürlich nicht machen. Wie kann man nur.
> Diese Art von Vergleich ist nur in jeder anderen Meldung erlaubt, in der es nicht explizit über EA geht, indem man dort EA als schwarzes Schaf heranzieht.



Klar kann man einen Vergleich machen aber hier geht es nun mal primär um EA, die Aussage von ihrem CEO und leider der Tatsache dass auch EA 
DLCs schon vorab irgendwo im Hintergrund einbauen lies.

Enisra beschwert sich* immer* wenn in einer EA News über EA geschrieben wird. Wenn man sowas nicht lesen möchte dann sollte man einfach keine EA News anklicken?
Ob schwarzes Schaf oder nicht spielt hier doch keine Rolle.

Hätte Ubisoft dieses Statement gemacht dann würde man hier überwiegend über Ubisoft schreiben - Oder wäre es dann auch wieder falsch weil man auch über Ubisoft nix schreiben darf?

Mitleid mit EA oder Ubisoft ist so ziemlich das letzte was ich jemals empfinden werde   Wer keine EA oder Ubisoft Diskussionen sehen möchte sollte vielleicht in Zukunft einfach
genau diese News meiden.


----------



## Styx13 (15. August 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie nachvollziehen können, was daran schlimm sein soll, wenn Teile zukünftiger DLCs schon auf der Release CD/DVD vorhanden sind. Ist doch prima, spart einem den Download.
> 
> Aber das hat doch nichts mit der Tatsache zu tun, ob dieser DLC rausgeschnitten wurde - das ist eine völlig andere Frage. Schließlich ist es ja problemlos möglich, schon zu Beginn ein zusätzliches DLC Team anzustellen, welches eben große Dateien wie Texturen, Videos, Sounds eines zusätzlichen DLCs schon auf den Release Datenträger draufpackt.
> 
> Und keinem wird dadurch geschadet, denn völlig egal, wo der Code ist, hat man mit der Release Packung nur das Recht erworben, die Release Version zu spielen. Und genau das bekommt man auch. Und wenn man dann den DLC bezahlt, bekommt man dann Zugang dazu - völlig egal, wo der Code dafür rumliegt.



Natürlich wird es vielerorts gemacht und natürlich ist es nach dem Gesetz nicht illegal. Die Empörung hier (und zum Thema DLC allgemein) begründet sich wohl aus folgenden 2 Tatsachen:  1. Das man schon bei Spieleentwicklung überlegt, wie man durch Zusatzinhalte dem Käufer mehr Geld für verhältnismäßig geringen Aufwand abknöpfen kann und diese dann bereits zum Release fertig sind. Einige davon benötigen ein Fundament (die sind meist auch ihr Geld wert), viele jedoch nicht. 2. (und das ist wohl der Hauptgrund) Da stellen sich Publisher-Chefs hin und wollen dem dummen User weiß machen, dass das alles Nonsens ist. Obwohl die Meisten längst wissen, dass es 'ne glatte Lüge ist.


----------



## linktheminstrel (15. August 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> > Capcom hat halt nicht so den schlechten Ruf wie EA
> >
> > Wenn ich an Capcom denk dann eher an Prügelspiele wo es Kostüm Dlc gibt.
> > Capcom hat keine Firmen und Spieleserien ruiniert.
> ...


----------

